
We wish live in Eu but my groom is syrian.What can we do? - asaal
Hi guys I need of your tips and opinion because I need help.My groom is syrian,he now finished with university in Jordan and he come back now to Turkey because now this is our basic country.I have EU citizenship,and we wish live in EU because in Turkey we didnt find any job to him but we are afraid because he is syrian citizenship.How can I help him?I want to help with my EU citizenship,can he get blue card?Can he find any job in EU and can we live in EU?He has degree and valid passport and if we marry after that I hope that we can live in EU.What we can do now at this situation?Thanks for answers
======
guan
Under EU freedom of movement rules, if you find a job in an EU country (that
is not your own country of citizenship, because then your home country rules
apply), he can usually get a residence permit as your spouse. He would not
need to find a job first.

------
dudul
What is your EU citizenship? Which EU country do you want to move to?

"Can he find any job in EU" Maybe, it depends on what he can do.

I'm pretty sure you won't be able to get him a visa before getting married.

